# Big daddy wandered through



## 243Savage (Oct 23, 2009)

Just outside the dining room window about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 23, 2009)

sweet !!!!  i would love to have a visitor like that outside my dining room, then INSIDE my dining room via the grill !!!!


----------



## dbodkin (Oct 23, 2009)

Any openings out there for a SAN engineer?
Thanks for sharing that pic...


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 23, 2009)

Can you explain how exactly you came to live in yellowstone?? Youve seen some awesome sights!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

BuckinFish said:


> Can you explain how exactly you came to live in yellowstone?? Youve seen some awesome sights!!



Got hired by the national park service when I retired from the military and they assigned me here.  Tough job, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 24, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome pic!!

How often do you have to clean elk poo out of your yard??


----------



## allenww (Oct 24, 2009)

*Yellowstone*

I figured you folks would be under two feet of snow by now.

Super photo!

 wa


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

allenww said:


> I figured you folks would be under two feet of snow by now.
> 
> Super photo!
> 
> wa



Higher elevations in the interior is, it's been hit or miss here in Mammoth right now but I know it's coming.


He bedded down in the back yard last night and moved his harem out this morning.


----------



## miller (Oct 24, 2009)

Big Bull! That has to be awesome!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 24, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice!  He's a biggin!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats' just way to cool.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 25, 2009)

243, I'm still jealous.  Loving the photos, but still jealous.

Hoss


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 25, 2009)

243Savage said:


> Higher elevations in the interior is, it's been hit or miss here in Mammoth right now but I know it's coming.
> 
> 
> He bedded down in the back yard last night and moved his harem out this morning.


WoW all that meat make a man hungry!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 4, 2009)

OK. I am seriously jealous. What an awesome experience to see that up close!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 4, 2009)

Can I come sit on yer porch with a bow?   God those things have to have 15 lb backstraps per side


----------



## ltibbit1 (Nov 4, 2009)

goodness....that is huge!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2009)

Man, please!!!


----------



## jkdodge (Nov 6, 2009)

sweet pictures 243 would love to visit out that way some day beautiful country


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 6, 2009)

Very Cool... love all the pics from there... wish I lived out that way...


----------



## Terry May (Nov 6, 2009)

Awsome picture.  Love the avatar.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing pics!!!!!!!!!!!! 

What a beast!


----------



## duckdawgdixie (Nov 6, 2009)

man i woulda done got fired from there for shootin that thing


----------



## boiladawg78 (Nov 6, 2009)

I got a buddy that lives in Anaconda. He has shown me pictures like this, though not that close. I envy you!


----------

